# good site for posting house rules [re. house rules subforum]



## garrowolf (Jun 27, 2013)

What is a good site for posting house rules for d20 that gets a lot of traffic?


----------



## Morrus (Jun 27, 2013)

www.enworld.org


----------



## garrowolf (Jun 27, 2013)

Ha! Any other sites?


----------



## Morrus (Jun 27, 2013)

Nope. This is the only site. There are no other websites. Do you not want to post them here? It's very cosy, and everyone is good looking, charming, and witty.


----------



## JamesonCourage (Jun 27, 2013)

garrowolf said:


> What is a good site for posting house rules for d20 that gets a lot of traffic?



I'd suggest Giant in the Playground (d20 or 4e forum, depending). Unfortunately, this sub-forum of EN World doesn't seem to get a lot of traffic (which is too bad, because I love house rules).


----------



## Dethklok (Jun 28, 2013)

So why don't you post here more, Jameson? This is my favorite sub forum. It would get traffic from _you_ if you posted in it.


----------



## JamesonCourage (Jun 29, 2013)

Dethklok said:


> So why don't you post here more, Jameson? This is my favorite sub forum. It would get traffic from _you_ if you posted in it.



I post occasionally, but two things prevent that. One, when people don't quote me (and I don't know they've responded to me). But, more often, it's that, you know, most people don't look at the threads, judging from the view counter, and not many people post (as is obvious from the number of pages per thread here).

I used to love going over the old 3.0 house rules subforum from when I was still a lurker and not even registered, but it got folded into the 3.X forum, basically meaning it disappeared (which happened for sure when all of D&D got lumped together).

Also -and please, take no personal offense at this- I'm not interesting in engaging with most of the posters that do post in this subforum, for various reasons. A lot of the topics don't interest me, a lot of the posters don't inspire a response, etc.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 29, 2013)

This is the old house rules forum. It got split back out again.


----------



## Dethklok (Jun 29, 2013)

JamesonCourage said:


> Also -and please, take no personal offense at this- I'm not interesting in engaging with most of the posters that do post in this subforum, for various reasons. A lot of the topics don't interest me, a lot of the posters don't inspire a response, etc.



None taken. Really thinking about it, I feel similarly about the tabletop roleplaying forum. (And honestly I'm not much interested in 3rd Edition Dungeons & Dragons.)


----------



## JamesonCourage (Jun 29, 2013)

Morrus said:


> This is the old house rules forum. It got split back out again.



Right. Just not a lot of traffic 

Are all the old posts in the old house rules forum here? EDIT: It looks like it 


Dethklok said:


> None taken. Really thinking about it, I feel similarly about the tabletop roleplaying forum. (And honestly I'm not much interested in 3rd Edition Dungeons & Dragons.)



Yeah, and I think a lot of people feel that way about 5e, or the news page, or etc. etc. (I haven't played 3.5 regularly in several years, so I'm not much interested in it anymore either, but I did like mining it for ideas while making my RPG.)

It's just a personal preference thing.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 29, 2013)

I'll slip this over to Meta, since it's clearly not a house rule and more a discussion about site organisation!

The house rules subforum was initially merged into the 3E forum when 4E took up most of the discussion - but for some reason didn't prompt as many house rules.  When the D&D forums got more active again over the last year, the house rules were moved back out again.

I find it to be an excellent forum full of very useful resources.  YMMV, of course.  If the threads don't interest you then no, you're not going to get much mileage out of it.


----------

